# So excited!



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Excited to share my new finless friend, Salazar Slytherin. Mom finally lifted the reptile ban a bit and let me get a snake. So I am now a happy new owner of a male striped Kenyan Sand Boa. 

hes wrapped around my hand now so one handed typing lol


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Congratz! Does he have a name?

(Also, what is it with moms and reptile bans?! :roll


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is a better picture of his colors. 

His name is Salazar, "Sal" for short.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Oh he is *so cute*!!!!!!! Gorgeous colors. Kenyan sand boas are the greatest snakes...and a good one to ease mom into one since they burrow all the time they don't seem as threatening. I am totally going with that angle on my family so another spooky noodle can slide in before long  Congratulations!!!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you! Salazar is no longer sticking as his name lol I am so indecisive with names. So back to the drawing board. Mom wants his name to be "Professor Snape" but I'm not sure. I've been calling him lil guy as a nickname.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

What a cutie! ^.^ Love his little white belly~


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have changed lil guy's name. Sal wasn't sticking. His name is now Zephyr. He's still resting from his big meal yesterday. I love holding sneks, this two day wait to hold him after he eats is hard.


----------

